# NSW: Early Narrabeen session



## jace89 (Apr 21, 2012)

So for my first ever proper fishing session from the kayak I decided to head down to narrabeen lake to tempt some flattys and bream on sunrise.
After a few weeks of rain, their was a lighter break in the rain clouds so I had a crack at 6am.



The clear weather was short lived and after id unloaded the kayak it started to piss down. None the less I was off, water was very cool after all the local run off rain and was pretty high over most of the sand flats!
I flicked out the first soft plastic down into a small patch between the weed and with a couple of hops I was onto what felt like an okay flathead.

Turned out I was right, quick pic and measured up, he went 49cm just shy of 50 dammit.
Decided to pepper the spot for a bit over the flats and weed beds. Had another couple of great strikes but the hook kept missing or they were hitting the tail hard.


Decided to migrate to a spot iv fished before from my old canoe, the locals didn't like me being there so early. Swooped 3 times by a goose.
I don't think the birds like the beanie..

Found a great little spot and flicked a plastic right up into the snag, after the first double lift It got smashed by what should of been a bream, should of had my drag set tighter because the dam thing got me stuck in the fallen trees and oysters, snapped by leader...Sigh!

Moved to a new spot, the mouth of this island had a great eddy forming so I decided to have a crack, Flicked in and on the pause got smashed by another flatty.
He was just shy of the one in the bag already but right next to the kayak he decided to let go! Need to buy a net I think..

Had alot of tiny bream hitting the SP grubs all the way down to the other end of the lake, decided to try the other end of the lake towards the beach side.
Drifted the sand banks leading to the ocean side bridge and got hit by a couple of tailor. They certainly weren't shy in the cold weather. Bit of blood but they were set free kicking healthy.



Headed back after more rain decided to come my way and after id dropped a bloody anzac biscuit overboard..



For my first crack at this style of fishing ( Kayak & Soft plastics ) I think i very much enjoyed it and I cant wait to head out again.
Did find it a bit lonely out their but around sunrise!


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

Great report! My kayak is still frozen. After I have read your report, I want to defrost it & go straight to Narrabeen!

Cheers
Darwin


----------



## VolumeTwo (May 6, 2012)

Nice report mate. I had a paddle up there today with a mate. Manage some flatties, a tailor, bream and an EP which was a surprise!

Nice to be out on the water


----------



## jace89 (Apr 21, 2012)

Defiantly defrost the kayak! Its not that cold... *shivers...*


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Great work Jace. Try smiling next time though!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Darwin said:


> Great report! My kayak is still frozen. After I have read your report, I want to defrost it & go straight to Narrabeen!
> 
> Cheers
> Darwin


Not just my kayak....dangly bits too.



dru said:


> Great work Jace. Try smiling next time though!


Yep. It sounded like fun, but didn't look it in that shot. And those bare legs...brrrr. I guess nothing, absolutely nothing, can take the place of enthusiasm or youth.

*Good report jace89.*

trevor


----------

